# Adding Colour to my Collection!



## deenodean (Feb 2, 2016)

Mason Improved Pat'd Green pint with a matching lid, the lid is one that has just patented dates. I believe this one is # 148-1 but I don't see this green colour listed. Another one listed is # 1740 but this colour is not listed either. Any thoughts if this is an unlisted colour variant and what RB # is it?


----------



## deenodean (Feb 2, 2016)

*The pictures.*


----------



## Fruit Jars (Feb 3, 2016)

In RB11 it lists a olive green color.  Nice color and good add to your collection.


----------



## MNJars (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice jar!  The lid in that color isn't easy to find either.


----------

